# Coconut oil in shakes??



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone use this as an alternative to EVOO or PB in their shakes?

Does it have much of a taste?

Hate EVOO and don't want to rely on PB too add fats to my diet.

Thinking along the lines of:

50g whey vanilla

80g ready brek

500ml milk

Banana

Coconut oil -Amount?????

Ice


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

be very careful, coconut oil in only small amounts will make you have to wear a nappy. it is the most effective laxative known to man.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i'm using it. its good for your bowels lol.

only issue you have to heat it up to mix in your shake as its hard.

before i used coconut milk, gonna swap back to it as it easy to deal with.

Taste i like the taste not to strong of a flavor


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

why don'y you have a shake without added fat and then cook a bigger meal with more fat in after instead?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> why don'y you have a shake without added fat and then cook a bigger meal with more fat in after instead?


Examples please


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Examples please


you want an example of a shake without fat and an example of meal with fat in?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Meals with good fats really.

No EVOO or mayo though


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I just use coconut milk, great way of bumping calories without any bloat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

what's a good fat? one that doesn't steal your pocket money?

Meat is king. There is nothing wrong with Saturated fat

Thai Curries.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> why don'y you have a shake without added fat and then cook a bigger meal with more fat in after instead?


I'd say that's spot on.

Fat is by far the easiest macro to get into your diet.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

I use coconut oil in shakes now and again. Not sure on the best time to use it in them though! I've always been under the impression that adding fat post-workout is a no-no!? However I've used it post-workout with good affect over a period of a month.

You wouldnt taste it much, if at all with a flavoured protein


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

What about gel caps and just neck them with your shake. Same you can add some to your meals to attain your macros.

Keep a tub at home and a tub in work for when needed.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Got a tub of this I haven't actually opened yet, ill try it out and report back, worried now though that ill have the sh1ts!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I've switched over and now use mct oil and almond milk.

Great way of getting those macros up, just watch the mct as it's potent stuff.

Goes right through you.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/fatty-acids/medium-chain-triglycerides.html is a decent option to add to shakes


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone use this as an alternative to EVOO or PB in their shakes?
> 
> Does it have much of a taste?
> 
> ...


it needs to be blended or put with a little warm water to melt it, it's solid at room temperature...

But yes, I do... goes well with chocolate and chocolate cookies.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

is your issue with evo just the taste? cos i find it tastless when a little is poured into food and mixed up


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I always add evoo to my shakes when I need to bump up cals/add a bit if extra good fat.

When mixed in with other things in a shake you can't tell its there.

Natural peanut butter is awesome too.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I don't see the point using coconut oil in shakes, it's main benefits are its high smoke point so seems like a waste of money to use it in a shake. If your looking for added fats in your overall diet use avocado, oils on salads, nuts and cook in grassed butter or the coconut oil. As said before dietary fat from meat I also really good and oily fish!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

When we say coconut oil ,I take it we mean MCT oil,but they differ from each other.

Mct oil is digested very fast and is treated by the body like a carb,superb stuff imo,but do not cook with it,low boiling point means it burns easy.

http://www.ehow.com/list_5827859_benefits-mct-oil.html

Coconut oil is more of a complete oil and digests as such,also it is great for cooking as handles heat very well.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Want more healthy fats. Eat more fish


----------

